# New FBH Minimum Enclosure Size Guidelines Explained!



## Liam Sinclair (Sep 10, 2019)

Here we have a video explaining the new FBH Minimum Enclosure Size Guidelines with an interview with Tariq Abou-Zahr
This should add clarification to anyone confused with the new minimum standards.


----------

